

Fukushima readies for dangerous operation to remove 400 tons of spent fuel - mankypro
http://rt.com/news/fukushima-operation-spent-fuel-618/

======
sp332
Why is TEPCO still in charge of this operation? How many times do they have to
botch things before the people of Tokyo (and other cities in the way of the
radiation spill) start rioting to prevent TEPCO from spilling yet more
radiation onto them?

